# Bacon Part II



## chewmeister (Sep 23, 2014)

I decided to do the other half of the belly I had left since my first attempt at bacon. Instead of coating with black pepper like I did the first time, I left it 'naked.' The first smoke turned out awesome and the bacon didn't last long. The first attempt was cold smoked with all hickory. This time I was torn between using hickory or apple wood. I compromised and used a mix of both. Though not quite as good as the peppered bacon, still would give it an 'A' for flavor. I'm hooked.













Summer14 006.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Sep 23, 2014






The second 1/2 belly ready to get happy in Pop's brine.













Summer14 008.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Sep 23, 2014






After 8 hours in the smoker.













Summer14 013.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Sep 23, 2014






After 12 hours. Had to cut it in half as my 30+ year old Rival slicer isn't long enough.













Summer14 014.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Sep 23, 2014






Some of the finished product. Guess what's for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks awesome.

Better get more curing.


----------



## chewmeister (Sep 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Better get more curing.


Thanks. I may have to order another belly real soon.


----------



## wazzuqer (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great, I got mine in Pop's brine now, I only have about a half of a belly 6 lbs. I only used about have of the brine to cover the belly pieces, do you think I screwed up?  Do I need to use the whole gallon of brine to get the proper amount of cure into the meat??


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2014)

wazzuqer said:


> Looks great, I got mine in Pop's brine now, I only have about a half of a belly 6 lbs. I only used about have of the brine to cover the belly pieces, do you think I screwed up?  Do I need to use the whole gallon of brine to get the proper amount of cure into the meat??




What did you do.....  Make up 1 gallon per directions then only use 1/2 of it.....   

If that's what you did, use the entire gallon with all the additives that are supposed to be there.....


----------



## wazzuqer (Sep 24, 2014)

Yup, that's what I did, thanks for the heads up .  I'll get it changed to a full gallon....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2014)

wazzuqer said:


> Looks great, I got mine in Pop's brine now, I only have about a half of a belly 6 lbs. I only used about have of the brine to cover the belly pieces, do you think I screwed up? Do I need to use the whole gallon of brine to get the proper amount of cure into the meat??


I'm not a wet curer, but I'm thinking if you mixed all of the ingredients for a gallon of water with a gallon of water (Mixed real well), it doesn't matter how much of the mixture you use, as long as the meat is completely covered.

I believe it's the ratio of cure to water that is important.

Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong.

Bear


----------

